# Screamo/Emo.



## fumblesquid (Mar 1, 2012)

Most of you ignorant furs probably came to this thread to bash what we all know as the black skinny jeans, thick bangs, and eyeliner look.  I don't blame you.  Talk about misconceptions around the furry fandom, the screamo/emo community contains a horrible rep.

Let me define screamo/emo for you, which is best described by what it isn't.  Screamo/emo isn't the aforementioned, trendy description.  It is a community/genre/music scene overflowing with passion and self-expression.  It is derived from punk, and was most prevalent during the 90's.  The genre also maintains a joke name known as skramz.  Personally, I think that name is hilarious and awesome.

Education video (for those of you who say *tl;dr*): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3nZAA9C0XU

. . .

Some screamo bands:  Saetia (pronounced say-sha), Orchid, Pg. 99, City of Caterpillar, Comadre (more so punk), Circle takes the square, Jerome's Dream, Ampere, Kodan Armada, I wrote haikus about cannibalism in your yearbook, Funeral Diner, I Would Set Myself on Fire for You, Swing Kids, 1905, Majority Rule, Wow Owls!

Some emo bands:  Cap'n Jazz, I Hate Myself, Maximilian Colby, Indian Summer, Age Sixteen, Suis La Lune, Broken Hearts Are Blue

There are of course many more, but here are some to start off with.  Oh yes, I never said that real screamo sounded _good_ to all ears.  Some of it still sounds like dissonant, cacophonous noise.  Personally, I am in love with the genre.


----------



## triage (Mar 1, 2012)

fumblesquid said:


> Most of you ignorant furs probably came to this thread to bash what we all know as the black skinny jeans, thick bangs, and eyeliner look.  I don't blame you.  Talk about misconceptions around the furry fandom, the screamo/emo community contains a horrible rep.



stop being a self righteous pleb and post skramz
[video=youtube;eSMGHe9_vwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSMGHe9_vwM[/video]
[video=youtube;5eBlFn5F70Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eBlFn5F70Q[/video]
[video=youtube;ERt6CxEnwxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERt6CxEnwxE[/video]
[video=youtube;XzZ4UEyNbK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzZ4UEyNbK8[/video]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 1, 2012)

It's overflowing with whiny bitches.


----------



## chapels (Mar 1, 2012)

jerome's dream in the first post, immediately satisfied. here's something cool

[yt]fZamHRkIJSM[/yt]

a quick question: anyone else know whats up with the song quality on the haikus 12''? i think i might have just been listening to it on a crappy record player


----------



## triage (Mar 1, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> It's overflowing with whiny bitches.



thanks for the wonderful contribution to the discussion
[video=youtube;4skR6rqwCuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4skR6rqwCuI[/video]
[video=youtube;3Dm2L54HO1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Dm2L54HO1o[/video]
[video=youtube;TNnWGhnWie0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNnWGhnWie0[/video]
[video=youtube;6gl4BP1upIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gl4BP1upIA[/video]


----------



## chapels (Mar 1, 2012)

[yt]yDIe2IkEM3Y[/yt]
[yt]-ugKNS7znXU[/yt]
[yt]GzbNKM-Emog[/yt] 

i might have to upload some songs to youtube


----------



## Lunar (Mar 1, 2012)

Emos and scene kids are pussies, as is their shitty music.  And not the good kind of pussies, either.

That is all.

Kthx.


----------



## chapels (Mar 1, 2012)

im twelve and i cant feel my balls and im bi too i guess

[yt]UHTqyWXfaZ4[/yt]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 1, 2012)

triage said:


> thanks for the wonderful contribution to the discussion



No problemo. Pretty much better than this thread can get~


----------



## chapels (Mar 1, 2012)

i listen to this one when my pussy weeps

[yt]r8yWmmH_4xM[/yt]


----------



## triage (Mar 1, 2012)

chapels said:


> i listen to this one when my pussy weeps
> 
> [yt]r8yWmmH_4xM[/yt]



nice

[video=youtube;5ZDYI-B5WuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZDYI-B5WuI[/video]
[video=youtube;ZeO4Km51MOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeO4Km51MOM[/video]

this new album by MOPA (well not new since it's from 2011) is awesome
[video=youtube;uncyQb2Zn40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uncyQb2Zn40[/video]

and here's some shit, russian skramz
[video=youtube;R9FZeTM2mfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9FZeTM2mfk[/video]


----------



## Isen (Mar 2, 2012)

awwww shit

THIS IS MY TIGERSUIT
[yt]SfivkS4A1UE[/yt]

[yt]NfAswZIQH-U[/yt]

Also super pumped for Circle Takes the Square's new material. I got to see them a couple months ago at a basement show with We Were Skeletons, Kilgore Trout, and a few other bands. 

The way the first track on their new ep flows into the next one is just so good. You're like okay this is pretty cool and slow and all and then they kick the door off its hinges. 
[yt]h1aZCb8puLM[/yt]
[yt]uv_Nj2gBGFk[/yt]

Related-ish Pygmy Lush is playing a house show in my town in a couple weeks.


----------



## triage (Mar 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;MxCSUlLRy9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxCSUlLRy9E[/video]
[video=youtube;CD__8NEVlEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD__8NEVlEM[/video]
[video=youtube;94EBkbt48Uc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94EBkbt48Uc[/video]
chilean skramz below
[video=youtube;GQx0LetA-0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQx0LetA-0U[/video]


----------



## Bread (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm very glad I'm not alone in this world. 
A fellow furry skramz fan

[video=youtube;WI2aOHltUJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WI2aOHltUJM[/video]
[video=youtube;Njh1vsncK40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Njh1vsncK40&amp;feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;u9cRkn4NKLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9cRkn4NKLc[/video]


----------



## Bread (Mar 3, 2012)

Lunar said:


> Emos and scene kids are pussies, as is their shitty music.  And not the good kind of pussies, either.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Kthx.



emo is short for "emotive hardcore" and has NOTHING to do with scene kids at all.

The music is derived from hardcore punk and combines dynamic guitar playing, chaotic and beautiful vocals. It has nothing to do with the horse shit you would find in hot topic these days. You seem to have a big misunderstanding of all of this, learn up.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 3, 2012)

If I wanted to listen to whiny little bitches scream like whiny little bitches with background instruments, I'd go kick children in the face while playing a guitar.


----------



## triage (Mar 3, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> If I wanted to listen to whiny little bitches scream like whiny little bitches with background instruments, I'd go kick children in the face while playing a guitar.



ok

[video=youtube;RxkYN3g4I7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxkYN3g4I7w[/video]
[video=youtube;XNVgEbuVbf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNVgEbuVbf4[/video]
[video=youtube;ecZ4e_nFOVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecZ4e_nFOVU[/video]
[video=youtube;n9_691cwdog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9_691cwdog[/video]
[video=youtube;uFKklLgVFFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFKklLgVFFo[/video]


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 3, 2012)

Too bad I think all screamo/emo stuff is shite. Think i'll go back and listen to some Grindcore.


----------



## triage (Mar 3, 2012)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> Too bad I think all screamo/emo stuff is shite. Think i'll go back and listen to some Grindcore.



listen to some nasum & discharge for me

[video=youtube;7xvLj7si3oo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xvLj7si3oo[/video]
[video=youtube;EEjYvJK2GR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEjYvJK2GR0[/video]
[video=youtube;QhDFwl6TG4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhDFwl6TG4o[/video]


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 3, 2012)

Yep, some nice grindcore and d-beat they are.


----------



## Keeroh (Mar 3, 2012)

fumblesquid said:


> Most of* you ignorant furs *probably came to this thread to bash what we all know as the black skinny jeans, thick bangs, and eyeliner look.



Nah, I came in here because I wanted to listen to music
And then I read this, and NOW I want to bash it.


----------



## Bread (Mar 3, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> If I wanted to listen to whiny little bitches scream like whiny little bitches with background instruments, I'd go kick children in the face while playing a guitar.


How does it feel know that you will never have an understanding on beautiful music ? 
[video=youtube;pidnmWzzpgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pidnmWzzpgw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Mar 3, 2012)

Bread said:


> How does it feel know that you will never have an understanding on beautiful music ?
> [video=youtube;pidnmWzzpgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pidnmWzzpgw&amp;feature=related[/video]



Meh, I would call it far from beautiful. Hey, Black Metal's is probably the closest thing to beautiful I've ever heard, with Wintersun's debut aswell ofcourse.

Also what Thingymabob said.


----------



## chapels (Mar 4, 2012)

beauty is objective

[yt]SKemCGfSlbs[/yt]

grind and screamo are friends

[yt]2A_jRuapbAo[/yt]

pig destroyer and orchid go way back

[yt]9OpaIckymCI[/yt]

cwveteran too

[yt]_MSpsJIOjRg[/yt]

but dont tell that to insect warfare


----------



## Waka Flocka Flame (Mar 5, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> If I wanted to listen to whiny little bitches scream like whiny little bitches with background instruments, I'd go kick children in the face while playing a guitar.



how's your dumbass fiance doing




gimme a call

gerl


----------



## triage (Mar 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;mahS6DCwy_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mahS6DCwy_U[/video]
skreeeeee


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 7, 2012)

real men listen to power/speed metal


----------



## yackitysmackity (Mar 7, 2012)

Used to listen to a lot of Thrice when I was growing up. Was always told they were screamo.

Now they suck.


----------



## triage (Mar 7, 2012)

yackitysmackity said:


> Used to listen to a lot of Thrice when I was growing up. Was always told they were screamo.
> 
> Now they suck.



they were never screamo
outside of the alchemy index they were never good, either



Ikrit said:


> real men listen to power/speed metal


dragonforce is shite


----------



## yackitysmackity (Mar 7, 2012)

triage said:


> they were never screamo
> outside of the alchemy index they were never good, either



Ew. That's definitely when they were ridiculously bad in my opinion. Around the time some press made the mistake of comparing the singer to John Lennon. I really think that went to his head.

Seriously though, screamo or not, Phoenix Ignition and Illusion of Safety are two amazing albums.


----------



## chapels (Mar 8, 2012)

the only thrice song i ever liked was off of an atticus compilation. to awake and avenge the dead if i remember correctly

i wanted to post 'waiting' but it's not on youtube

[yt]7s43lQf9dkU[/yt]


----------



## Neirus (Mar 10, 2012)

Gah I really hate the terms 'Screamo' or 'Emo' music.
'Screamo' is normally used by those who don't understand the music genre to describe it, and think of all the songs being 'ragh ragh ragh', at least that's what I've found out from talking to closed-minded, hipster wanna-be bastards.

I am huge on metal and love every type of it, but there's so many ways to describe 'Screamo' - i.e. Death metal, Heavy metal, brutal etc.

I am also one for hating on the 'post-hardcore' fags. It's all just a bunch of crap, and the bands are only in it for the fame/looks. Shame really 


I do prefer to listen to Progressive, Symphonic, Thrash metal - but crave the occational heavy metal every now and then.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 10, 2012)

Neirus said:


> I am huge on metal and love every type of it, but there's so many ways to describe 'Screamo' - i.e. Death metal, Heavy metal, brutal etc.



How can you say you like metal, and then lump screamo in with metal xD


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2012)

jesus christ some of you are more emo about emos than actual emos
whiny bastards


----------



## Neirus (Mar 10, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> How can you say you like metal, and then lump screamo in with metal xD



I don't know, but I just hate the term screamo, i'll use anything other than 'screamo' itself xD


----------



## chapels (Mar 11, 2012)

aiight. its definitely a genre though

hey who knew the cannibalism guy is in another band
[yt]YnaIz26XzQU[/yt]


----------



## triage (Mar 20, 2012)

bumping this thread to spite lastdirewolf
[video=youtube;W_g38sWEuq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_g38sWEuq8[/video]
[video=youtube;QP4l6O11Q3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP4l6O11Q3Y[/video]
[video=youtube;qWunYZ3XPhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWunYZ3XPhs[/video]


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 23, 2012)

I really don't have an opinion on this matter. They're kids listening to Metal and they wear black clothing. How is that any different from me? And I'm not even IN the Emo/Screamo catergory. Besides, why hate on something that isn't causing you any harm?


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 23, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> How can you say you like metal, and then lump screamo in with metal xD



Because Screamo IS apart of the 'Metal' genre. It's just a sub-genre like Heavy, Prog, Death, the list goes on and on.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 23, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Because Screamo IS apart of the 'Metal' genre. It's just a sub-genre like Heavy, Prog, Death, the list goes on and on.



No, it's not. Screamo is the hard version of emo - Which long long down the road you find that it's very loosely based/outskirts of what is considered rock. If metal is it's own genre, Screamo isn't in it - If metal is a rock genre, then you can say Screamo is technically under the Rock genre as well as metal.


----------



## triage (Mar 23, 2012)

aaa;dsf;sf;diff;wa;dassahajdksfsl;fds;ffdgdf
[video=youtube;SfivkS4A1UE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfivkS4A1UE[/video]
[video=youtube;5hVPd3Cfi1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hVPd3Cfi1w[/video]
[video=youtube;A4d4FHknGAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4d4FHknGAs[/video]
[video=youtube;obxH-aVdTLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obxH-aVdTLI[/video]


----------



## triage (Mar 23, 2012)

Spoiler: aasjddsfhdsfkjsdfdldmsdffkjwqwq;weefsd@4csdmf32#fn  sskdf



[video=youtube;hCjYeVUXo0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCjYeVUXo0w[/video]


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Mar 24, 2012)

I've been listening to about every third video posted... are some of these recorded on a logitech computer mic or something. omg. And can't they carry a decent melody?

But the sort of screaming music I listen to is something along the lines of this 

If we were to frame scream-singing as an art, lots of black metal bands are art museum worthy compared to "screamo's" crayon scribblings put up on the fridge.


----------



## triage (Mar 24, 2012)

Spoiler: ajaskdjnfskdfejwi389fsdvmcsdf;sdf



[video=youtube;spc-8KITujU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spc-8KITujU[/video]


----------



## chapels (Mar 25, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> No, it's not. Screamo is the hard version of emo - Which long long down the road you find that it's very loosely based/outskirts of what is considered rock. If metal is it's own genre, Screamo isn't in it - If metal is a rock genre, then you can say Screamo is technically under the Rock genre as well as metal.



lmao. this guy

[yt]w4Q3_S3bwZ4[/yt]


----------



## chapels (Mar 31, 2012)

i scream, you scream...

[yt]u_2JWcIIluY[/yt]


----------



## Aikooller (Aug 30, 2012)

hey other furs who like screamo, kick ass, i don't know any XD need new friends guys


----------



## triage (Aug 30, 2012)

Aikooller said:


> hey other furs who like screamo, kick ass, i don't know any XD need new friends guys



that's a real nice necro but i'll allow it

[video=youtube;p1O1FXi1EIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1O1FXi1EIE[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 1, 2012)

lol This thread is hilarious. I actually can't tell if some of these responses are serious or not. Anyway, I hate the stuff. All I know that's emo is that Evanescence garbage. It's not screamo, but it's enough depressing trash, to be mentioned imo.


----------



## triage (Sep 1, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> lol This thread is hilarious. I actually can't tell if some of these responses are serious or not. Anyway, I hate the stuff. All I know that's emo is that Evanescence garbage. It's not screamo, but it's enough depressing trash, to be mentioned imo.



that's nice
_i don't care_

[video=youtube;6jvwZNzlrcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jvwZNzlrcc[/video]


----------



## Aikooller (Sep 6, 2012)

Joie De Vivre is pretty good, never got the deal about them breaking up, only to reunite only a few months later lol


----------



## Conker (Sep 6, 2012)

I always thought "screamo" was a delivery method of music, screaming instead of singing, and not a genre. I always thought "emo" was a form of lyrical content, not a genre of music.

At any rate, I sampled a few random videos in this thread and all the music sounded terrible.


----------



## triage (Sep 7, 2012)

at least you tried it

good enough

[video=youtube;RiKgRcp5v3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiKgRcp5v3U[/video]


----------



## Bread (Sep 15, 2012)

Still waiting for my Orchid gatefold LP to come in the maill..it's been 3 weeks already.

Been revisiting my 11th grade skramzy phase and fell back in love with kid crash

[video=youtube;u9cRkn4NKLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9cRkn4NKLc[/video]


----------

